# استايل الكريسماس 2009 ( خفيف جدا )



## MenaNarmar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

† سلام يسوع معاكم †


متأسف على التأخير في تنزيل استايل الكريسماس السنه دي 
بس يا رب يعجبكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​الاستايل للنسخة 3.7.4
سعر الاستايل : أذكروني في صلاتكم ,​
















الاستايل اهم ما يميزة المرة دي انه خفيف جدا 
اكتر حاجة راعيتها في التصميم هو التخفيف على قدر الامكان ويبقي في نفس خفة الاستايل الافتراضي 


ودة جزء من شكل الاستايل











​
أما بالنسبة للخطوط المرة دي في الاستايل هتعجبكم جدا في الكتابة والاقسام كمان مقاستها مميزة جدا ولون الكتابة الافتراضي متناسق مع الكريسماس
أما بالنسبة للأيقونات الصندوق المحرر فهي متغيرة للشكل الجديد المضغوط .​
تصميم قائمة jump بطريقة جديدة وجميلة المرة دي يارب تعجبكم ,​
[جديد] أضافة للزوار فقط ! رسالة متحركة بأنت غير مسجل لدينا أضغط هنا للتسجيل ​
[جديد]أرفاق مع الاستايل ملفين للتعديلات ركبها بنفسك لو تحب مش حطيتها عشان مش كل الناس بتستعملها والاضافات هي : رسالة متحركة بشكل جميل جدا جدا بدون هاكات بتظهر فوق في المنتدي كتهنئة وممكن انت تغير الكلام , والاضافة التانية فصل المواضيع المثبتة عن العادية بدون هاكات .​
الباقي أكتشفة بنفسك في الاستايل​
[ملحوظة] الهيدر مش مكتوب علية حاجة ومرفق psd عشان تكتب براحتك وبعدها احفظها في مكانها ولو حد عاوزني اكتبلة مش في مشاكل يقول اسم موقعة واعملة الصورة ويرفعها في المكان المخصص ليها​



[طريقة التركيب] 

حمل الاستايل وفك الضغط عنة​
من برنامج ال ftp أو من ال cpanel ارفع الملف اللي باسم Narmar لمجلد منتداك الرئيسي اللي هو vb أو forum او forums زي ما انت مسمية ​
من لوحة المدير العام والمسار الافتراضي www.000000000.com/vb/admincp] أدخل على الإستايلات والقوالب ومنها رفـع / تحميل الإستايل ومن كلمة Browse اضغط عليها هيظهرلك جهازك هتخش الملف اللي حملناة هتلاقي ملف باسم ( ملف الاستايل اللي يترفع للوحة التحكم ) هنختارة وبعدها كلمة استيراد وهيحمل في اقل من دقيقة ومبروك عليك الاستايل​
لاحظ : الاستايل للنسخة 3.7.4 لو انت نسخة تانية رقي الاستايل ولو مش عاوز ترقية هتلاقي قبل ما تدوس استيراد في كلمة تجاهل إصدار الستايل اضغط جنبها نعم وخلاص ​
أي مساعدة في التركيب للناس الجديدة في المنتديات , تحت أمركم , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





إلي اللقاء في الاستايل المجاني القادم ,
دائما معكم في المناسبات[الميلاد -اسبوع الآلام - القيامة -....]​




ونيجي بقي لأخر حاجة هي تحميل الاستايل من الرابط التالي : 




http://www.4shared.com/file/76259012/37da8fca/_2009_mar-girgiscom.html?dirPwdVerified=6f675aaf​


----------



## MenaNarmar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

يسمح بنقل الموضوع ,
ربنا معاكم ويارب يعجبكم .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل قووووووووووى يا مينا بس الاحمر لون صعب شويه يبقى افضل لو اخضر 
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## MenaNarmar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كيريا 
بس الاحمر مش زي ما انت متخيل في سطوعة على المنتدي ككل
بالعكس الاحمر اجزاء معينة بس وفية تجديد في الشكل ممكن تحملة بنفسك وتشوف


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

استايل جامد ياباشا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الاستايل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MenaNarmar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا كوكو


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا مينا تعيش وتعمل استايلات وتصلح منتديات


----------



## MenaNarmar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا اندرو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*استايل رووعه جدااا

تسلم ايديك مينا

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا مايكل


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*روووووووووووووووعة
يااااااااابااااااااااااشا
تعيش وتصمـــــــــــم​*


----------



## MenaNarmar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم كلكم

وبالنسبة لأصحاب النسخة 3.6.8 
ممكن يحملوا الاستايل عادي جدا 
وبعد كدة مش يرفعوا الاكس ام ال xml من لوحة التحكم الموجود في الملف اللي فات لا
يرفعوا دة

http://www.4shared.com/file/76983900/32f4303e/368.html


----------



## wewetq9588831 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*jewelry*

there are four things,costume jewelry,handmade jewelry,fashion jewelry and wholesale jewelry,which one do u like ?


----------



## MenaNarmar (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: jewelry*



wewetq9588831 قال:


> there are four things,costume jewelry,handmade jewelry,fashion jewelry and wholesale jewelry,which one do u like ?




Spam


----------



## porio (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*جامد جدااااااااااا*​


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك يا مينا
حلو كتير و رقيق*


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ششششششششششكرا حبي


----------



## كاراس عماد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااا اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

